# Obama Asks Congress to Cut $13 Billion in Health Care for Troops



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Obama Asks Congress to Cut $13 Billion in Health Care for Troops*

www.reagancoalition.com

What the conservatives are calling 'Trashing Tricare'


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Take it away from the troops to give it to shit heads who have NEVER worked for anything? Disgraceful, this guy is a fucking abortion


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

mtc said:


> Fuck you Obama!!


 pretty much just says it all


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2012)

Obama, why don't you go an enlist into your new military and go get fucked in the ass by one of those gays that you let serve. Then once you get ass herpes or aids, you can tell us if that cut in military healthcare was really worth it.


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

There goes the $200 bucks a month I was going to save insuring my family. Good thing we don't do it for the bennies huh CIC? 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2012)

Look at the bright side.....this will be an AWESOME talking point for Romney in the general election.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2012)

This pretty much sums it all up....


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2012)

Q5-TPR said:


> Wont matter. The sheep with still vote blindly.....


There will be sheep who would follow him off a cliff if he led them, but his popularity is nowhere near what it was in 2008.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Disgraceful. How about doing the right thing and cutting $26 billion from liberal feel good programs and funding for studies about studies and then increasing health care and other services for our military men and women and their families by $13 billion. It still won't be enough, but it would be a start.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Thanks man!


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2012)




----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Two bad the mainstream media has not really covered this.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)




----------

